# Crating while at work?



## SunnyDae

My wife and I are planning to bring a puppy home this June and for the last 3 months have been scrambling to find as much information as possible on the breed. I have been doing a lot of research specifically on crate training. What I've found is that a lot of websites say to NOT leave a Vizsla in a crate for extended periods of time, which for us would be while we're at work. We are very active and run 6 miles before most work days. When the puppy is old enough (1-1.5 years) we plan to run it with us as well. To give an idea of our typical schedule, we get up at 4:30AM, run 6 miles, leave for work at 6:30AM, get home around 4 PM. We also have a decent sized, fenced backyard for running/playing off leash after work. My question is whether or not this sounds like it would work for a Vizsla? That would be a 9.5 hour stretch where the dog would be left in the crate. I have every other Friday off, so this would be the schedule for 9 out of every 10 work days. Would it be unfair to the dog to put it through that kind of schedule? And why is it that so many websites (mostly breeder sites) say that it is bad to keep a Vizsla in their crate for long? If it's supposed to be their den shouldn't they feel comfortable there? I'm hoping someone can share their experiences with crating a Vizsla for long periods of time. Thank you all very much in advance!!


----------



## texasred

Puppies can't hold their bladder for that long, or the other either. So after 2 or 3 hours your pup is going to be trapped in its own poo and pee for hours. Your going to come home to a nasty unhappy pup, that is learning the crate is where you do your business. 
Vs are smart and get bored easily, and they need exercise combined with interaction from people.
I would look for a dog walker/puppy sitter, or forget about getting a puppy. It not fair to the pup to be locked in a crate 9 hours a day.


----------



## SunnyDae

Thanks for your reply. I guess I should have specified that this schedule wouldn't start until it were about 8 months old. My wife would be home all day for the first 3 months after bringing it home. After that, I would be able to come home at lunch for about a half hour to let it out. 

With that in mind, I guess my question is less about when the dog is a puppy, and more about when it's grown and house trained. So, would your feelings be the same for a grown Vizsla? Is it unfair to any Vizsla to be crated for that period of time?


----------



## emilycn

Yes, 9.5 hours is too long, even for a well-excercised, adult vizsla (and I imagine almost any other breed too). But fear not! I know lots of people on the forum can give you ideas about how to manage the work-week, but there are many ways it could be done. For example, if either of you can get home mid-day for a 30-45 min walk/fetch/off-leash romp, that might get you through to the weekend. Or, find a doggie daycare that you're comfortable with --- half day or whole day would get you through also. Or, hire a dog walker you trust. I think what the websites you've been reading are trying to get across is just that a vizsla has neither the independent streak or the energy level to ever be okay being left alone for long periods of time (more than a few hours or so). When you bring yours home, you'll see exactly what they mean.

That being said, you'll find that puppyhood schedules are very different from adult schedules. When my pup (now 7 months) first came home at 8 weeks, I was amazed that she had the schedule of an infant! She'd sleep for an hour, play hard for an hour, then sleep for an hour, then play hard for an hour and so on, with lots of peeing in between. And puppies have to pee all the freaking time -- that's why most people follow the conventional 1-hour of crate time per age in months plus 1. And utilize crate dividers during that time. 

But now, if I can get Lua to go on a good off-leash run/walk/hike for a couple hours, she'll be just find in her crate for about 4 hours (I've never left her in longer than that, as I have a flexible grad student schedule). Other things that tucker her out are doggie daycare for a half-day, going to the dog park for 1-2 hours, having a playdate with another V for a couple hours, or playing lots of tug, fetch, and doing some training games. And her best dog-friend Nemi (nearly 2 y.o.) will sleep all day after a good bout of activity. So your strategies will change over time --- just be prepared to get creative


----------



## SunnyDae

Well I have to say that this is really discouraging to hear, although I really appreciate all the feedback. What are your thoughts on the idea of not using the crate for that period of time. If there were a way to "dog proof" a room or larger area than just the crate, would the 9-9.5 hours seem feasible? I'm happy to be getting honest responses because ultimately we want to make sure we're being fair to the dog if we get one. 

This would be the first time I have ever used a crate with a dog. Growing up I always had Basset Hounds, so energy was never really an issue.


----------



## R E McCraith

Sun - let's make it simple - if U R at work 4 9.5 hrs & could not leave your chair - interact with other people - & still a child ? - is that fair - put yourself in the pup's place & the answer is in front of U - V's R social - why get any pup if U think they should V on your schedule !!!!!!!


----------



## mlwindc

We hired a dog walker who could come get Wilson out for 1-3 hours everyday and we staggered our schedule so Wilson was never crated for more than four hours. We got lucky and as a 15 mo old, he does fine now loose in the house. But we still have a walker and I wouldn't imagine letting him go 9+ hours without attention or being able to relieve himself. No way. Wilson's walker takes him on a 30 min leashed walk if the weather is poor, but he is usually out for at least 2-3 hours. A 30 min mid day break wouldn't be enough for him in terms of his "soul"


----------



## Kafka

Even with a dog walker or coming home for lunch, leaving your vizsla alone for that long might not be a good idea. These dogs really are happiest when they are with their owner or other people.
I don't know what made you decide to look for a vizsla, but you might consider another breed. I think a lot of other breeds are happier when left alone at home.
I'm not saying it's impossible and if you make sure they get enough exercise and mental stimulation and fun weekend trips it might be ok, but you might prefer a dog that will be more at ease being home alone during the week.
Good luck with your decision process!


----------



## MCD

Dharma is pretty mellow- most of the time. She suffers from crate anxiety though and it makes it hard. Between my husband my daughter, myself and our dog walker we always pretty much have someone with her or take her wherever we go. We do put her in her crate from time to time for no more than a few hours. I AM TELLING YOU IT IS NOT PRETTY! (We are continuously working at it and hoping it will get better). Dharma is 8 months old and is happiest when she is with one or all of us.


----------



## SuperV

My typical schedule for a 5 day work week...

2 days of the week the dog is usually in a daycare
3 days - dog gets a 45 min to 1 hr off leash walk/run in the morning, is crated for roughly 10 hrs. Then I we go for 1.5 or more off leash adventure in the evenings and our attention for the remainder of the evening....

We also do a lot of hunting, and training. She is a very happy and delightful pup...that shows no issue with her schedule.

References/books I have read, suggest dog's don't perceive time duration. They can't tell you if its been 3 hrs or 5 hrs. In the wild coyotes don't use "time". I don't believe there is a magic # of hrs allowable in a crate. I would say it all depends on what you do over the course of the day....

Its my opinion, the time in a crate is only part of an equation of being able to quality life to your V pup..... Just because a dog isn't in a crate, doesn't mean its getting the attention or exercise it deserves. i could sit on the couch all day and watch TV and I assure my dog wouldn't be happy - but I would be able to say she wasn't crated at all.

i am sure many will disagree my on this...but thats ok..

Nate


----------



## R E McCraith

SV- the sun comes up - my pup is up - sun goes down - my pup is down - the time between is what makes the pup happy !!!!! LOL


----------



## SuperV

R said:


> SV- the sun comes up - my pup is up - sun goes down - my pup is down - the time between is what makes the pup happy !!!!! LOL


Agree 100%, although this time of year daylight is scarce so you better pack in the happy times!!!! lol... We spend a lot of time this time of year doing our off leash walks in the dark...I burn through head lamp batteries like nobodies business!! Bella wears a lighted collar which chews through batteries as well....

I would also like to add that my schedule works for me and my dog...i certainly won't say it will work for everyone/ every dog...

Nate


----------



## hcrowder

My V is 10 weeks old and we have had her in the crate during work for 2 weeks now. She handles it really well. Our schedule is up at 6:00 for play and breakfast until 8:30. Then in the crate until 10:30, out for 45 min. Back in the crate until 2:30, out for 45 minutes. Then I get home around 5:30. We have s dog walker that lets her out twice during the day. Costs an arm and a leg but it is worth it to know my pup is happy.


----------



## MilesMom

If you leave a Vizsla puppy for 9 + hrs, expect difficulty with crate training, separation anxiety, potty training, and destruction . It's just too long. 

The first month we had family or neighbors stop in to let the puppy out ( we did with both chase and Miles) and I came home at lunch. After a month we weaned back to my lunch break and one check in from a neighbor. Then when about 14 weeks Chase did 4 hr blocks in the crate. They now are both loose in the house.

I completely understand working full time and trying to fit a puppy into your life. My husband works 40-70 hrs a week and I do 40-45. I get up at 5:30 every day and take the boys off leash running for 60-90 min, home for lunch for a 45-60 min walk/ fetch/ training time, then at night they get another 60-90 min off leash play depending in how much they got earlier in the day. We
Are fortunate to have friends and family who grab the boys if they are free during the day, and we do daycare 1 day a week. 

I've been offered a new job that would significantly limit my work flexibility and the first thing I though was : what about the dogs? I've declined until a position opens closer to my home and we will start interviewing dog walkers for daily 1-2 hr hikes which will run us a good amount of money, but I am adamant that alone all day is not an option for a V.


----------



## R E McCraith

Hcr - you nailed it - about the V or any mutt - when a post is about what I want - why have a pup - give - take - it's all about GIVING - !!!!!


----------



## tknafox2

I can totally understand your attraction to a V... they are beautiful, soft, clean, sweet, loving, etc.etc etc. They are also very attached to their people, EXTREMELY high energy, Very Needy, Very SMART etc. etc. etc. I can see emotional difficulties brewing in a scene of V in a crate, or alone for extended periods. I have raised one pup, with the help of an adult female Weimaraner ( Thank you Greta) can't even imagine how much more work it would have been with out her. I am now raising a new pup, with the help of a female Bloodhound ( Thank you Pearl) little different scenario, but this pup is so much more high energy than the first. He has been triple the work... Point being... All pups (like human kids) will be different, what works for one, won't work for another. But the basics are the same. 
We raised our pups in pens, crate inside the pen, and graduated to the house, with doggie door to outside, it works for us, but I am retired, stay at home. A bored pup/dog is mischievous/destructive no two ways about it. Even if they can get out side to potty, they DIG!!! Eat sticks, chew furniture (or anything else like the hose, plants etc.) Inside is no different, a dog proof room is desireable, but be prepared for emotional issues.
I think you are really doing the right thing, by getting a true idea of what you are getting into, before you actually take the step to deposit your puppy. It is like having a baby, the first part is really tough, but the rewards are life changing. But you must think of it like a child, and not, that you can give it back if it doesn't work....

PS Fergy is 6 mo., he just came in with a huge glob of mud on his nose, and smeared it down my left thigh pant leg... I wonder what he has been doing????


----------



## SunnyDae

Wow I really I can't believe how forthcoming everyone has been with advice and opinions in such short period of time. It is all very appreciated. We have been talking with a friend of our that got a Vizsla puppy about a year ago and he says after a few months he was able to start leaving unattended while he was at work if he had to. He prefers to come home at lunch when possible, but said it has been much easier than he anticipated. Now, like many of you have said, every dog is different and his certainly seems to be further from the norm. We do have neighbors that are home throughout the day that would probably be willing to let her out and run around an hour or so during the workday if needed and if absolutely necessary I could drive home to let her out for half an hour at lunch. So we are still weighing our options because in the end we absolutely want to do what's best for the dog.

Now just to be clear, is the issue solely in that it would be left unattended for a long period of time, or is it because of being unattended AND crated? Because we could definitely work to make one of the unused rooms in our house (or kitchen) an area for it to stay while we work if that would help. In fact we had even talked about giving it access to the backyard while we are gone, but I do not think that's a great idea because of digging, barking, eating, etc (especially after what tknafox2 just said).


----------



## R E McCraith

Sun - crate or room ? the issue is a V pup has a bladder the size of a pea - after being house broken they will hold till they get a bladder infection - they also have 2 interact with humans - glad 2 c you r looking 4 options 2 own a V and make each of you happy !!!!!!!


----------



## MCD

You have to be fair to yourselves and your puppy both physically and mentally. Vizslas are not named the Velcro dog for nothing. They are really people oriented and are like no other dog around- they are just different. This is coming from a first time vizsla owner but not a first time dog owner.


----------



## emilycn

Never ask a psychologist either or; with us, it's always both. 

In my opinion, though, I think being unattended for so long is more problematic than being crated for so long.

Here are my thoughts on the matter: Most people rave about crates because a crated dog can neither destroy things around the house nor hurt itself by getting into dangerous chemicals, chewing on treated, painted wood around the house, eating electrical cords, knocking over glass lamps and then walking through the shards, eating drywall and fiberglass insulation, and so on. You really have to use your imagination to come up with all the ways an uncrated dog can get itself into trouble. And a crate is almost akin to a wild dog's den --- most dogs learn to enjoy their crates (and there are LOTS of tips in the forum for crate training). Another benefit to crating (at least during house training) is it helps the puppy learn to hold it until they get outside. Because they adapt the crate as a sort of den, they become very reluctant to pee or poop where they sleep (and in the beginning when you are using a crate divider, they are even more loath to crap in the crate because there's no way to escape sitting in it). Thus, the benefits of the crate. Your dog is safe, your house is safe, and your puppy goes through house training faster and easier. 

Now the disadvantages of being simply unattended introduce the questions of the dog's emotional and physical wellbeing in addition to the "staying out of trouble" point that I described above. Like pretty much every other dog, Vizslas are pack-oriented animals. They thrive when they maintain close group relationships (with dogs or people, or even other animals maybe). But where Vs differ from other dogs is in their degree of needing companionship. It's almost as if these dogs have a pack-mentality-on-steroids. They really suffer when they are deprived of their human's companionship. Now, every dog is different, with some needing more attention and some being more independent, but it is part of the breed trait to want to be with their people. The other concern people may have with leaving a vizsla alone for so long is that these dogs are super-high energy. Just the other day, MilesMom was telling us how she took her V for a 20 mile run, and he could still play more after that. These dogs put the energizer bunny to shame. And when they don't have a chance to be active enough (which will differ with time and between dogs), they tend to start to develop behavioral issues.


----------



## lilyloo

To the original poster - I think you have received a lot of great advice. 

It's definitely not impossible to have a happy Vizsla who is crated during working hours. However, it will be a lot more work. I used to work out of the house 3 days a week. Our Vizsla, Ruby, was a completely different dog on the days that I stayed home versus the days that I was out working. She was MUCH more energetic and needed a lot more exercise on the days where I wasn't with her. 

Now that I work from home, she's never crated and gets a lot of mental and physical activity throughout the day. She's awake and playing, exploring, etc. pretty much all day and is fast asleep for the night by 6 p.m.

If you crate your V during the day, especially for as long as you are considering, just expect to spend all your free non-working hours exercising and training your dog. I think you just have to decide if that's something you want to do or not.


----------



## MilesMom

I believe it's a matter of being left alone. Just last night we were at dinner with out of town friends who were complaining about their 2 year old dogs ( beagle and mini dobie) behavioral problems ranging from severe separation anxiety, spraying pee out of their crates, destruction, and barking. They are left for 8-12 hrs a day, yet when the owner is home they can hold it all night. The owners are perplexed. Luckily I was able to keep my mouth shut, as clearly the dogs are just not getting enough attention and exercise. 

To the original poster, sounds like you have some good options. When we leave for the morning and again for the afternoon, we leave various types of puzzle toys and kongs for our boys so they have some mental stimulation while we are gone. We currently don't give them access to the yard while we are away, but now that they are a bit older we are considering it.


----------



## CatK

We both work but luckily my work is flexible enough that me and an excellent dog walker alternate lunchtimes with him. I take him out every night as soon as I'm home and now he's a bit bigger I'm going to start walks in the morning too. He's a pretty calm V as far as i can tell. We used a crate for the first few months to preserve house, keep pup safe, and maintain pack relations! He's transitioned to having a whole room brilliantly, with a little fence around our shoes to prevent temptation, and he always has a stuffed Kong and a buster cube in the morning, with another frozen Kong in the afternoon. He's been amazing, and I've lost weight with all the exercising, but there are some days i don't want to walk, but he's been waiting for me all day so he gets a walk no question. They're well worth it, and i cant wait to work from home so he gets more company. Have I got off topic?! What i meant to say was it can be done, but only if you're happy every non-working minute being devoted to your dog! I love it.


----------



## mlwindc

Maybe tangential but I have noticed that Wilson needs less exercise on the weekends than weekdays. Perhaps because we are home all the time, he doesn't need As much go go go time. And because we are home, he doesn't sleep a wink until he finally passes out at night. Big thing about Wilson is that he doesn't chew or do anything but stare out the window and wait for us to come home. I hope he eventually can chew a kong or sleep, but I am pretty certain he's just a hot mess waiting for someone to come home. And, I'll note too that we have switched our lives around now that we have Wilson. Not only do we walk and exercise and bring him on vacation, but we also are very selective about socializing with friends and how much time we spend away from home on the weekends. Just an unexpected change but something that happened because we didn't want to leave him alone!


----------



## dextersmom

Just chiming in to echo what some of the other posters said - it's not ideal but it can be done. Certainly your schedule will need to be more flexible for a young pup, but we crate our 8 month old boy for a similar amount of time for a few days during the week. That said, we also make sure to take other measures to keep him content. 

On days he's home, we have a daily dog walker that comes and lets him out in the afternoon. Consider dog walkers or neighbors who can come midday to let him out - but keep in mind that young V's are a handful. We're lucky to have great professional dog walkers because I'm sure the average person doesn't know how or want to handle a mouthy, hyper V! 

We also send him to daycare once a week which tires him out completely and leaves him pretty sleepy the next day too. Again, check into daycares in your area. Make sure you find one where they play the majority of the time because some kennel them and let them out in shifts to play. All that resting just gives a V time to recharge their batteries! Also look into their hours, sometimes it's hard to find one with drop off/pick up times that work with your schedule. We are able to stagger our schedule a couple days a week as well to help shorten the time he's crated too. Do your research and know what your options are ahead of time. 

We crate trained our guy (rough going at first, even with much shorter periods) and that's been incredibly helpful. I don't think we could ever "puppy proof" a room enough. We thought that might be an option before we got him, but I wouldn't even think about it now. Even left in the bathroom for a couple minutes, he's chewing on the cabinets, digging to get under the door, trying to pull off the toilet handle, etc. For his safety, he really needs to be crated. He also settles down and falls asleep right away in his crate now, but gets stressed out when left alone in a room (although he's always supervised while we're home, so that is something he is not used to!). 

BUT... as others have said, be prepared to spend EVERY waking minute you're home giving undivided attention to your dog. We wake up a couple hours earlier now just to exercise him before we leave and spend the entire evening exercising, playing, training with him. We laugh because our dinner usually consists of string cheese these days - the only time we have to cook is if one of us takes him to the park solo! It really is a huge commitment and not one to be taken lightly. If you have kids, or a social life, etc.  that's going to take any extra time or attention away from him while you are not at work, a V would probably not be the best fit for you!


----------



## SuperV

I think the summation of all this is that there isn't a single right or wrong answer. You have seen the responses from folks that range from essentially no crate ever to crating all day. This will forever be an ongoing debate...but i'll leave my position by paraphrasing....

Dr. Ian Dunbar says that most people fall down with training by never teaching their dog to be alone. Then when they need to be away for whatever reason (life changes, etc), the dogs freaks out as now all of a sudden its left by itself and doesn't know what to do - and thats how you get separation anxiety...

What is acceptable will be dependent on the disposition of your pup, so be honest with your breeder so they can pick the best suited pup for your lifestyle..... If you get a couch potato of a dog, then you may never have an issue. If you get one that runs on high octane 24/7 you may encounter issues.

The main point is to recognize the possibilities and make sure you are in a position to adapt to the dogs needs accordingly. Many people on here have provided some great suggestions and options....

Good luck! its a life changing experience!!!

Nate


----------



## SuperV

dextersmom said:


> BUT... as others have said, be prepared to spend EVERY waking minute you're home giving undivided attention to your dog. We wake up a couple hours earlier now just to exercise him before we leave and spend the entire evening exercising, playing, training with him. _*We laugh because our dinner usually consists of string cheese these days - the only time we have to cook is if one of us takes him to the park solo! It really is a huge commitment and not one to be taken lightly. *_If you have kids, or a social life, etc.  that's going to take any extra time or attention away from him while you are not at work, a V would probably not be the best fit for you!


lol...how true that is...divide and conquer!


----------



## wbavos

I'm still new to owning a Vizsla but I'll tell you my experience so far. My breeder asked a bunch of questions before she would accept a deposit on a puppy from us--lifestyle was a big part of it. Both hubby & I work full time (M-F) & hubby is known to work long hours on occasion. We've had Daisy since she was 6 1/2 weeks old--and I was only able to stay home with her the first week (Thanksgiving week for those in the U.S.). That following Monday we crated her for 3-4 hour increments & she did have accidents frequently. As the weeks have gone on, she has gotten much better...but we can still only leave her in about a 4 hour max even at 14 1/2 weeks. She plays hard & is so excited to see me during my lunch breaks (30-40 mins) & goes potty then. Hubby gets home about 3-4 hours later for the day. She's still not old enough to go on walks, so all play is inside our house & our decent sized back yard. Now, as she gets older (& fully vaccinated at end of month!) we'll give her walks in the morning before we leave & then during my lunch break we'll see if she does better with walks or outside play--then long walks/play in the evening. My breeder was confident that it could be done but she picked the puppy for us! We do not plan to use her to hunt, & she was fully aware of that as well. We have 2 young kids 8 & 4 so we don't have a social life to contend with. ;-) We have even gone to watch a movie & then made it home to no accidents (about 3 hours). So as long as you are flexible, I think you can make it work! Hubby leaving for work before me & getting home earlier than me help keep the crate to about 4 hours or less at any time!


----------



## SunnyDae

Just to update everyone... my wife and I have been in contact with both the breeder and local Vizsla club and both think that our schedule is doable. They didn't necessarily say it would be easy (much like most of the responses here), but we never expected it to be. The big thing for both the breeder and Vizsla club were that we run in the morning. So once its to an age where it can go on regular runs it will get 6 miles (~45 minutes) of exercise before being "locked up."

One thing I must have forgotten to mention was that when we get the puppy at 8 weeks there will be 3 months where my wife will be home full time (she's a teacher) so while it's a puppy-puppy it will have a lot more attention. After that point - when it's around 5 months - I plan to come home for lunch for at least a couple days per week for a couple months if needed. We really don't have much of a social life so that's not much of an issue. Realistically it will have from 4:30am-7:00am and from 4:00pm-8:30pm of time with us to give a total of 7 hours of social interaction each day. Then it will also have at least every other Friday (most likely EVERY Friday) and the weekends of full attention.


----------



## SuperV

I would suggest reading Ian Dunbar's write up if you haven't already...(i attached it here)..

One key thing to be careful of since your wife will be home for 3 months is to teach your pup how to be alone from day one at home. I am not sure if it is this article from Ian Dunbar, but he stated that parents getting pups over the summer while the kids are home from school is the number one cause of separation anxiety because the early weeks of a pups life are the shaping/forming weeks for the pup and if the pup was never taught to be alone and received constant attention from the kids/parents for the first several months of its life and then all of a sudden was left at home all alone for teh day it has a high likelihood of getting anxiety...just something to think about...

check out page 79 and 89 of this article

here is an excerpt:
_#2 Urgency Rating
Teaching your pup to confidently enjoy his own company is the
second most urgent item on its educational agenda. It would be
unfair to smother the puppy with attention and affection during
his first days or weeks at home, only to subject the pup to
solitary confinement when the adults go back to work and
children go back to school. During the first few days and weeks
when you are around to monitor your puppy's behavior, teach
him to enjoy quiet moments confined to his puppy playroom or
doggy den. Especially be sure to provide some form of
occupational therapy (stuffed chewtoys) for your puppy to busy
himself and enjoyably pass the time while you are away. 
_


Nate


----------



## MilesMom

Well... like we've all said, every dog is different.

For my dogs, 7:30-4 would not work. We would have destruction and two very unhappy boys. 

Your pup won't be able to run 6 miles when you start that schedule at 5 months. I would highly recommend a dog walker/ neighbor/ day care for the days you can't get home. I walk the dogs 45 min at lunch they days they don't have a walker or daycare, and I don't even think that's enough. They are raring to go by the time my husband gets home between 4 and 5. And that's after their morning off leash run. 

Please don't take this as an argument/ confrontation. Just advice from someone who has two young Vizslas. 

Also, if you plan to run your Vizsla, they can't run on lead more than a few miles on soft surfaces until they are a year old. Longer pavement runs are not recommended for 18-24 months. I would also recommend spending a great deal of time off leash training your pup. I am a avid trail runner and my boys run daily with me, but they are off leash 90-95% of the time on trails to preserve their joints and body since I plan for them to run with me for years. 

One more thing (sorry I know a lot of comments), but make sure your wife leaves the house while she is home those few months or the pup will have severe separation anxiety going from 100% attention to much much less. 

Again, not meant to be argumentative. I completely get working full time with a V pup.


----------



## hcrowder

It is great that your wife will be home for the first three months. As a teacher myself I know how great that is. At the same time, we got our V this December so I had to go back to work. I still get home about 3 hours before my husband and when he gets home I need a time out. He is in charge of the dog while I have 30 minutes to do whatever I need to do. I am so tired after spending 3 hours "playing" with her. She can't go out yet so play options are limited that will really wear her out. 

Just be prepared to come home and immediately be put on puppy duty if your wife has been responsible all day.


----------



## BirdWatcher

Hi

Personally I couldn't leave my v. on her own and/ or in a crate for that long. These dogs are gregarious and need stimulation, and there is another factor that I didn't take into account when I had my puppy.

I love to cycle and fondly imagined cycling for miles with my v. for company. Of course, in reality, for the first couple of years they can't do that sort of exercise. Similarly, whilst I get up at dawn for the first big walk each morning, puppies and young dogs can't be run hard and you can't cram their exercise into that dawn slot - although it's an unbeatable start to the day. What they need is lots of walks at their own pace, and lots of play time, socialising, new experiences (buses, trains, the seaside, shops) and general interaction to help them become self assured and happy. 

After I got Burdy I had to stop working full time and, on the days when I am at work all day, I pay for a dog walker to take her out with some other dogs. It is ok for them to rest and settle when you are not around but young dogs (and adult dogs arguably) need their days broken down into smaller pieces or I don't think it can work.

Having said that, I would say look long and hard at your life and see if you can fully accommodate one of these beautiful animals because the rewards are immense. It's such a shame we have to work when we could be spending all day with them.


----------



## pippylongstocking

Personally, I don't think that I could have ever contemplated having a vizsla, if it meant leaving them crated for a large part of the day, at any age. :'( No matter how much research you do (and we all did/do lots), nothing can prepare you for the impact a vizsla has on every aspect of your life. I think that is why so many V owners go to such extraordinary lengths, as previous posts have stated, to ensure their babies are well cared for in the exercise and socialisation department. 
We are lucky, in that there is always a member of the family around, although this certainly does not mean we have had an easy time. Let me tell you, it's been a really rough ride at times, in the early days especially. Ester at almost 2, is like a needy precocious teenager at times, who craves attention and mental stimulation constantly. She is more human  than any other dog I have known, if that makes sense. I would say that plans are all good, before you get your puppy, and whilst we can all generalise re the common Vizsla traits and temperament etc, remember each and every dog is an individual, and as such, you should be aware that any vizsla will be the first to let you know if you are not giving them enough love, food, exercise and attention! Oh boy do they let you know! 
Having waffled on (not sure how much sense I am making, think I should be in bed - it's late), I also have to say that having been through puppyhood, Ester is now the love of my life (don't tell my hubby) :, and I cannot imagine having any other breed of dog. Ever. Hope you make the right decision, for your family, but most importantly for your future four legged beloved friend. Deb and Ester


----------



## SeqViz

Yes, crating a Vizsla for ~9.5 hours weekdays is NOT ideal, but depending on the Vizsla and the owner's commitment, it can be done. I too must work full-time and am away from home ~9.5 hours/weekday. I think it makes all the difference that we trained him from a pup and we have no children. I take vacation when we first bring a pup home and travel back home during lunch until our pup is old enough to hold it all day. He has the company of our Brittany and a cat during the day as they have the run of the house; they can be trusted. He is, as many V's are, a counter-surfer, so he can't be trusted uncrated and unsupervised yet. I am hoping this may change over time. He gets all of my attention mornings and evenings and sleeps next to me every night in bed under the covers.

I think it is crucial when crate training them that they go in on their own volition and not be stuffed in the crate and the door closed from the beginning. We feed our pups in the crate and place an old sweatshirt with our scent (unwashed) in with him to sleep on with the door open from the beginning. I recommend two crates, one next to the side of your bed while house training, and one wherever the center of your household activity is. Ours is the kitchen/dining room. Close the crate door only for short times in the beginning so they are comfortable and it becomes their den. Leave he house for short amounts of time when they are pup as you must prevent separation anxiety or it will never work out. The key is gradually setting up a routine and sticking with it.

Ours is now ~4 years old, goes in the crate on his own happily and gets a biscuit every time in it when I leave. He's happy, healthy, and loving. He's with me 14.5 hours/weekday. Our dogs are our "boys" as we have no children. I think if you have young children, it would be impossible to work all day and have a Vizsla as they must be the center of your world. I reread the Monks of New Skete dog training book before and during puppy training every time. Good luck! 

I hope to hear an update from you soon! If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to message me as well. It can be done!! Thanks. 

P.S. Please no negative comments needed from others. Judge not, lest ye be judged.


----------

